# DA CHÂN KIM - KẺ LÃNG DU THEO THỜI GIAN



## Vertona (2 Tháng mười 2021)

Nếu bạn là một tín đồ của sự mộc mạc nhưng không kém phần tinh tế và sang trọng thì các sản phẩm của dòng thuộc da chất liệu chân kim Semi-Aniline sẽ cho bạn sự trải nghiệm mới mẻ nhất. Vì sao Vertona lại nói như vậy, chúng ta hãy cùng nhau tìm hiểu về sự đặc trưng của dòng da này nhé!
1. GIỚI THIỆU VỀ DA SEMI-ANILINE CHẤT LIỆU CHÂN KIM
Đây là loại da kết hợp với vẻ bề ngoài tự nhiên , được sử dụng kỹ thuật thuộc da để tạo ra 1 sản phẩm đồng nhất hơn về màu sắc . Sau đó được phủ 1 lớp hoàn tất trên bề mặt làm cho da có khả năng chống lại ảnh hưởng xấu từ môi trường bên ngoài.




Dòng ví Duncar thuộc Da Semi-Aniline và được làm từ chất liệu chân kim. Được du nhập về Châu Á lần đầu tiên bởi các thương gia Hàn Quốc trên chính con đường tơ lụa nổi tiếng. Được ứng dụng rộng rãi trong ngành công nghiệp dệt may ở rất nhiều nước trên thế giới và được sử dụng lần đầu tiên tại Việt Nam vào năm 1987. Đến nay dòng da này vẫn chưa bao giờ được xem là lỗi mốt.
2. MỘT VÀI NÉT ĐẶC TRƯNG CƠ BẢN 
Mỗi loại da sẽ có sự độc đáo riêng, giống như dấu vân tay con người. Vì vậy mỗi loại da sẽ có sự khác nhau.
Dòng ví Duncar sở hữu lớp mặt da chân kim láng mịn tạo cảm giác mềm mại khi sờ. Điểm đặc biệt của loại da này là không có bất kỳ đường vân nào trên bề mặt do đã được xử lý bằng công nghệ Semi-Aniline.
Da Semi-Aniline bền hơn da Aniline nhưng vẫn lưu giữ được một bề ngoài tự nhiên, sỡ dĩ độ bền được tăng lên nhờ một lớp phủ nhẹ bề mặt có một lượng nhỏ chất bảo vệ. Điều này đảm bảo cho độ nhất quán của màu sắc và chống bẩn.




Dòng da chân kim có khả năng “đi cùng năm tháng” với chủ sở hữu của chúng. Độ bền và màu sắc của loại da này gần như là không có gì thay đổi trong một khoảng thời gian rất dài. Do đó, những người sở hữu chiếc ví Duncar này sẽ toát lên vẻ bụi bặm và phong trần.


----------



## Tungld88 (24 Tháng mười 2021)

Forum này it tương tác quá ta


----------



## VuonHoaTuoiVN (29 Tháng mười 2021)

ví này là khắc tên vào để cá nhân hoá khá hay nhé!


----------

